# Morality of Catnapping?



## Desslok (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey guys -

Okay, here's the situation. A couple of weeks ago, this stray kitty started showing up in my neck of the neighborhood. Real scrawny thing, might have tooth problems (sometimes trouble eating we're guessing), loaded down with fleas and generally in a sad state. He's a real friendly fellow, will let you pet him, occasionally pick him up, is not afraid of people whatsoever - clearly he was someone's kitty.

This goes on for a while, our house and the next door neighbor feeding him (her? We're not quite sure), leaving out water and generally doing what we can to help this guy get along. The neighbor even gets him a flea collar and some of the frontline spray to help control the fleas.

So we're just on the cusp of taking him in, getting him to a vet to see if he's chipped and perhaps trying to find him a good home once we take care of him a bit. But it turns out that one day the neighbor was out grooming him when a lady walked past and goes "I see you met Thomas". It turns out that the cat belongs to her daughter - who is currently in Lebanon with her husband.

The delemma is - this is really breaking my heart. The guy is clearly neglected and in need of a good home - come on, moving to Lebanon and just leaving your cat out in the wild? That aint right. But we've now confirmed that it is indeed someone's kitty. If the rolls were reversed, and it was my boy that someone abducted and arranged a good home for, I would be devastated - but then I would never let my boy get into such a sad state of disrepair!

So . . . what do I do? Do I leave him alone? Do I just keep feeding him and taking care of the fleas? Do I abduct him and find someone who will love him?

The tentative plan - if we go ahead (which we're not entirely sold on yet) is we catnap Thomas, get him to the vet to perhaps clean him up and see if he's okay (and check for chipping), keep him in the garage for a couple of weeks to get some food into him for the coming winter and keep an eye out if "Help! My cat is lost" posters go up around the neighborhood. If nothing develops on that front, either see if we can integrate him into the household or find him someone who will love him.

Thoughts?


----------



## Delders (Aug 24, 2012)

Why would someone move to a different country without making arrangements for the cat? Did the lady who's daughter moved say whether someone was given the responsibility? To be honest if your cat is riddled with fleas and generally in a poor state you're not going to bother putting up posters. Plus you'd put a collar and id tag... X 

I would go ahead with your plan... At least you know he is being looked after and not in the wild fighting all sorts to get some food... And at least you will be able to give him proper care... Worming, checking his jabs etc... Good luck! Xxx


----------



## Desslok (Sep 11, 2009)

Delders said:


> Why would someone move to a different country without making arrangements for the cat?


Unless her arrangements were "Here mom, look after my cat. Bye!" - but yeah, this seemed a very poor attempt on their part.



Delders said:


> Did the lady who's daughter moved say whether someone was given the responsibility?


No idea - and I'm not one to speculate since I'd be playing a game of Chinese whispers at that point. The scenario comes from my roommate who was talking to the neighbor who ran into the mother. You can see how The Facts might get confused. . . .



Delders said:


> I would go ahead with your plan... At least you know he is being looked after and not in the wild fighting all sorts to get some food... And at least you will be able to give him proper care... Worming, checking his jabs etc... Good luck! Xxx


Well, there's one vote of confidence. Keep the input coming guys - it'll probably be a couple of days before we can actually capture the slippery lil' fella.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i would continue to take care of the kitty while at the same time trying to get in touch with that mother again to confirm what the story is. it could be that if you offer to take the kitty in as your own or something, she and her daughter who's in lebanon (leaving your kitty behind like this?) might actually be REALLY relieved to have a savior step in. they are most likely just extremely ignorant about how to care for a cat. the world is full of them unfortunately. probably more than you can even imagine...


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

I think you are right to take him in. Take him to the vet, and explains how he was neglected and so on. If he isn't chipped and you provide health care to him, I don't think they have any claim over him, and could possibly be guilty of neglect. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SirBenedictOfKelso (Aug 29, 2012)

Catnap him. Poor thing needs help and by he sounds of it (even in Chinese whispers) the mother doesn't care about the cat.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

It looks as though you ahve becoem the real carer anyway, by default so I don't think you'd be doing wrong. I might make one more effort with the mother though.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Catnap him. Been right there many times. First time, I gave it a lot of thought. But I did it. Second time, again, I thought about it for too long. But this time I was late. I will never forgive myself for that. So now, no half measures. 

That's my vote, catnap him. Good luck with everything, you're a great person for doing this for an abandoned kitty.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

I say, take him. I don't think they would care or even notice. He deserves a better life than the one he has been getting from that family. Good luck and thank for caring about him.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Any person who lets a cat be in that kind of poor health should not be allowed to have a cat. If that were a child, social services would of been called by now. Any cat that wanders thru my yard in poor shape technically becomes mine! 

*Do not* even tell the woman you have him. Take him to the vet, back home and into your heart! And that where he should stay!


----------



## morse (May 15, 2011)

Well, on the flipside, my mother promised me she would take excellent care of my Morse while I was on a detail (4 month temp promotion) in a different city. I dropped him off, showed her how much I feed him, how to play with his toys, what he likes to do (mostly watch TV with the humans) and where he likes to sleep. I also told her to keep the box clean and to call me immediately if his normal urine amount changes (he goes up in volume at the beginning when he starts to get cystitis). It seemed like the perfect solution because no one wanted a short term lease (rental wise) and I was hesitant to board him because he was in the shelter and I was afraid he'd remember that and think I wasn't coming back, and he wasn't allowed in the housing my department came up with for me. 
Long story short, I found out my mom was locking him in the laundry room, not cleaning his box (enough that he peed in his OWN bed) and feeding him crap. Though he was not mistreated by the ASPCA's eyes, in my own eyes it was. I have since retrieved him and am living in a motel with my baby. However, I'd have been angry if someone catnapped my cat. Don't do the passive aggressive thing. Communicate. Let the mom know you're worried that the cat is not getting the care it needs. Ask her if you can take over care of the cat to ensure that its getting proper nutrition and care it deserves. If you don't eventually it will come back to bite you, as cats LOVE to sit in windows. Communicate!


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Get the cat and keep him in your house. Make sure he won't jump any windows so she won't see him.

I hope you find him a good home.


----------



## morse (May 15, 2011)

As good as your intentions are, you can also be charged with Petty Theft (the unlawful taking of someone else's property with the intention of keeping it permanently)- 

In California, a conviction for petty theft is punishable by imprisonment for up to six months in county jail, or by a fine of one thousand dollars ($1,000), or by both a fine and imprisonment. See California Penal Code Section 490. 

Granted, I'm not a lawyer but it still sounded scary to me - this happened to a neighbor of mine (with a dog though, even though it was running at large) and cost her a bunch in lawyer fees. 
I'd get someone else involved if you don't want to talk to the mother, perhaps the county animal control so you don't get slapped with something ridiculous if it becomes a problem. Go through the right channels.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm guilty of catnapping! I've taken two cats from my neighborhood that were not being taken care of......meaning they were left to 
roam the neighborhood getting into fights, flea infested, and way too thin. Their owners simply didn't care enough to take care of 
them. I was able to get them into my cat carrier and had my vet neuter them, and treat them for whatever else they needed.

They went into foster care with other families and both found good homes within a few months 
so I am happy with the outcome. I don't feel the least bit bad for moving these boys to a better home!


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

My first thought would be to take him, they are clearly not taking good care of him. Is there a chance you could ask this woman what's going on with him? Maybe she really doesn't want him, sure sounds like it. She might even be relieved that he has found a good home. I also wouldn't wait too long on this, he is being clearly being neglected and in need of a good home!
Sally


----------



## khyros (Sep 23, 2012)

Check the laws where you live. Here in England, cats are considered wild animals, and therefore there's no property over them. If you cat decides to go to someone else's house and stay there, you have no claim over the cat..


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Stealing is stealing.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

To expand.

If you saw a child being hit by it's parent in the supermarket, would you 
1) steal the child when said parent isn't looking and claim it as your own
or
2) call the relevant authorities.

Catnapping is stealing, and I would never ever condone it.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

^ Why b&?


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I think if they put it outside and aren't taking care of it, they don't care, they'll probably be relieved if it disappears, if they even notice. My guess is when they put it out permanently, they were hoping it would go away. Otherwise they would be taking care of it.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I think that's a lot of assumptions until you've spoken with the actual owners. If you don't know the cat has owners, that's another story and if you were to see it around often enough I think trying to get it some help wouldn't be out of line. If an owner doesn't show up, I guess it's unwanted.

Some cats like it outside. Some cats have 24/7 access to the indoors but would rather be outside. Some cats will have problems that the owners may be trying to deal with, such as fleas (and some medications not having effect), or a problem difficult to treat. Some cats are skinny/small no matter what. Some cats are friendly with strangers, or especially people that give them food/treats. Some cats don't wear collars because they're potentially more harm than good (collars can catch on things/seriously hurt cats/constantly fall off). None of these reasons are a kidnap case without further investigating. 

To assume that owners won't care about their cat just because they have different values and allow the cat outdoors does not mean they do not care. I would be extremely upset - total understatement - if my cats went missing. Blacky likes it outside, she spends tons of time out there in any kind of weather. That doesn't mean she isn't loved or cared for. If that doesn't fit your standards doesn't mean you should take it into your own hands.

Just last night it became very windy, things started blowing over outside ... where was Blacky? Doing here thing outside, like usual. I went looking for her and she came over right away, I picked her up and carried her inside. She could have come in on her own at any time, but she hadn't. I gave her some food, brushed my teeth, and by the time I made it to my room she was already sitting outside the bedroom door along with the dog waiting to snuggle in bed, where she slept between my legs and the dog slept at my feet through the rest of the wind. If you'd seen her outside, she would have wanted nothing to do with you, and if you happened to catch her thinking 'poor kitty in the wind' (never seen anyone get within 10 feet) I'd have flyers up the next morning, and have been combing the street the better part of the night.

Recently an animal rescue organization in my province (or the head of the organization, not everyone was in on it - it was well respected) was charged with dognapping, whatever leagl things that can entail. They broke into yards and stole dogs because they were outside. They didn't have the whole story, only a precieved injustice. When they were finally caught, stories started emerging of heartbroken owners, some where the dogs were only outside while they were at work, as they thought it was better than being couped up all day. The organisation resold these dogs with fake rescue stories. Long story short, some people are in jail. I realise the OP's situation is different, but you do know the cat has owners, and you may not have the whole story.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I think your plan of action sounds totally moral. 

If someone turns up as a caring owner who has somehow become seperated from the cat, then you don't intend to hold the kitty hostage!!! 

The chances are that no-one will turn up and then you will be giving the cat a wonderful new chance in life.

To protect yourself against any accuastions I would report the fact that the cat has been found and that you are looking for an owner.

The size may be nothing to do with codition. My Becky is a dwt. Her full brother is much bigger but she eats just as much as he does.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Just to add - I am assuming that the mother is basically denying ownership and that therefore the cat could count as a stray?

Also have to add that around here almost all cats are out part of the time - purely indoor cats are not the norm and if anyone took in all the cats they saw outside they would need a mansion!


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I wasn't implying that letting the cat out meant they didn't care. What I was saying was, if they put the cat outside, don't feed it, don't treat for fleas, they don't care. I realize that some animals are naturally skinny but I think most people can tell a difference between a naturally thin cat and a cat who isn't being fed, especially if you see this cat every day. But the actual owner is probably not aware that her mother has basically abandoned the cat. Maybe take the cat in, and when the owner comes back, see if she still wants it and plans to take care of it. 

I have neighbors whose cats are out on the porch or in their yards when I go for walks around the neighborhood. But these cats are healthy looking, content, and well fed. You can just tell. There are also several "ferals" that live 2 houses over from me and they too look healthy and you can tell they're being fed, even though they are outside all the time. 

I grew up with barn cats. Always outside, but always fed, dewormed, and treated for fleas. Some of our barn cats showed up as strays and or ferals. I don't think we were catnapping them by keeping them, even though they may have had owners who put them outside but neglected to feed them. Of course they were free to go back to wherever they came from since they were still outside after they came to our place. I guess some people assume a cat can catch enough prey to feed itself if it's left outside. 

Talking to the owners probably would be the best thing to do.

On the other hand, if you just find a cat and have no idea who the owner is, I really strongly suggest trying to find the owner because they cat may just be lost. In this case, it is well known who the cat belongs to, it just appears that that person is not taking responsibilty for the cat. There is a difference.


----------



## sarasaurusrex (Sep 17, 2012)

I would talk to them first. This whole story reminds me of an experience I had a few years ago. I had moved into a new apartment and there were a bunch of "feral" cats around that would visit our little fenced in garden patch. Some of them were clearly owned, but for others it was harder to tell. There was a very charming black cat that came to visit frequently. He was relatively skittish, had terrible fleas, but was young so otherwise in decent condition. Oh, and he was also intact, if you know what I mean. So I assumed that he was a stray and I started letting him in sometimes because he always pawed at our sliding door. After a few months and having made the assumption he was a stray, I decided I'd like to give him a home and took him to the vet for his shots and to get him neutered. The day I brought him home, someone knocked on my door and said they thought they saw their cat, also named Thomas, in our window. Oops! I was mortified. They took him with them. After a couple of days, they came back to ask if we had neutered Thomas. I said yes, but was even more mortified. I know it was the right thing to do, but I was totally out of line.

So, talk to them first! Express your concerns, ask them if it's ok, and then suggest they do the right thing before you do. Ask if you can take care of the cat, at least until their daughter comes back. Maybe she took good care of it and the parents just don't care. You never know!


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I say keep taking care of the cat(feeding , etc) until you can track down that woman. If after much effort you can't then keep him.

I have a feeling the mother wanted nothing to do with this cat, hence his poor state. If you do see her ask her if she is taking care of it(clearly she isn't) and mention the awful state he is in. If they mother seems disinterested mention how you are going to take care of him as you already were and bring him inside.

Look at the local laws. Some places say if an animal is on your property and you take care of it for x amount of time it is yours regardless if it has owners or not.

I would willingly cat nap as well, I almost did to a neighbours cat a few houses down. I would rather get charge with theft than let an animal die because owners leave him out all day in all weather conditions. (Yes that is cruel in my eyes )


----------

